# Sekonic L-308S... Thoughts?!



## D-B-J (Apr 21, 2014)

Simple as that... any personal experience?  Thoughts?  Reactions? I really wanna keep the cost between $200 and $250.  

Cheers!

Jake


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2014)

Derrel  had good input for me about the 308.  He recommended the 358 or the Minolta IV F
I bought the Minolta IV F (hey, I used to own a Minolta film camera at one time)

Here was my thread about it
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...93-good-brand-fo-usedr-flash-light-meter.html


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2014)

and from an email from Derrel


> The IV is the meter Sekonic targeted with the 358!!!! Sekonic offered an AFFORDABLE pocket wizard transmitter module, and THAT was kind of what turned the tide away from Minolta and to Sekonic and the new meter that sells the most.
> 
> http://photography-on-the.net/forum/.../t-733098.html


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Virgil (Apr 21, 2014)

Sekonic, in my opinion, is absolutely the best and user friendly meter on the market.. I still use mine made back in early 1990's..


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 21, 2014)

Virgil said:


> Sekonic, in my opinion, is absolutely the best and user friendly meter on the market.. I still use mine made back in early 1990's..



Good to know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Apr 21, 2014)

Still using my old 1985 Minolta...but I would trade it for a newer Sekonic...


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Still using my old 1985 Minolta...but I would trade it for a newer Sekonic...



Also good to know! I don't wanna spend too much quite yet..I want to ensure I'm going to use it first.

Cheers!
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 21, 2014)

Any more input??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2014)

> *Sekonic L-308S... Thoughts?!*


It's a sweet little meter and I can recommend it.

I had a Sekonic L-308s for several years and used it _a lot_ for OCF using speedlights and inexpensive 4 channel ebay radio triggers.
As I metered each light location I just used a spare $16 hot shoe transmitter I carried in my hand to fire the light(s) I was wanting to meter at the subject.

Note: I usually used 2 speedlights at each light locations. I had radio triggers (iShoot brand) that had 2 hot shoes so 2 lights could be triggered by 1 receiver.

The Sekonic L-358 would be the next one I would recommend. It has a lot more features and ayou can buy a transmitter for it so you can trigger lights controlled by PocketWizards.

When I needed more than the 308s could do I used the Sekonic L-758DR.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 21, 2014)

What do you want to use this light meter for ?


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> What do you want to use this light meter for ?


Probably metering light !! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 21, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > What do you want to use this light meter for ?
> ...



Nailed it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 21, 2014)

That's all ?
Then that light meter will do the job ... as will many others.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 21, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> That's all ?
> Then that light meter will do the job ... as will many others.



I want to make sure I'll use it enough before I get a fancy one.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgw (Apr 22, 2014)

The 308 series is superb. Next to the ancient 398, it's probably the longest running Sekonic model. It packs a whole lotta meter into a very small, affordable package. I splurged sometime back and bought a 558 for its spot capability and extra features but tend to use the 308 more often for its size. Deadly accurate and very simple to use with good ergonomics and a legible LCD--AA-power is another 308 plus, too. Lots available second hand at fair prices well under your budget.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 22, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > That's all ?
> ...


If you do anything with flash/umbrellas/diffusers, then it comes in very very handy.
I used to fumble with the correct settings on the camera, and I constantly would underexpose.  Now with a light meter I get it right nearly instantly, and I'm able to then work on posing, composition et all ... instead of mostly exposure it seemed.

I should have bought one when I bought my first speedlight


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 22, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > dxqcanada said:
> ...



That's what I'm hoping.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

